# FC4 extrem lahm sowie netzwerk



## Draxx (24. September 2005)

Hi leute,

nachdem ich meinen alten rechener wieder ausgegraben habe und Fedora Core 4 drauf habe, ist die ganze Kiste Lahm. Wenn ich was anklicke kommt es frühstens nach 10s oder nach 30s und netzwerk sowie Internet aufbau dauert erwig.

Habe folgendes Netzwerk:

DSL -> 
Router (Statische IP für Netzwerk)->
Switch->

    |
     \-> Computer (Windows XP Prof.)
     \-> Computer (Linux FC4)
W-Lan
wenn ihr noch daten braucht sagt einfach vielleicht habe ich nur was übersehen.


----------



## Draxx (24. September 2005)

Hilfe?  Sry für doppelpost


----------

